# Gunstock Carving Vise In Canada?



## vaginalbleeding (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi there
I wanna know if anyone here either has a Gunstock Carving Vise (the STEW MAC repair vise) for sale and can direct me to a supplier in Canada to purchase this?
I don't want to pay s/h on this so anywhere in the GTA would be cool.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kind if a specialty tool. You might have to bite the bullet. Lee Valley has a different style. 

A good read 
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/archive/index.php/t-134029.html?


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Check here - Busy Bee, PS you really should consider a legal name change...


----------



## vaginalbleeding (Feb 14, 2013)

Jimmy_D said:


> Check here - Busy Bee, PS you really should consider a legal name change...


parrot vise?
nah it's no good. i've tried it too by the way it's a pain.


and regarding the name, there's something called freedom of press. you might be a communist, Jimmy without even knowing it.


----------



## vaginalbleeding (Feb 14, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> Kind if a specialty tool. You might have to bite the bullet. Lee Valley has a different style.
> 
> A good read
> http://www.sawmillcreek.org/archive/index.php/t-134029.html?


so basically i can make my OWN vise using one of these :
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=70164&cat=1,41659
for only $400


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

you can probably do it for a little cheaper than that.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

vaginalbleeding said:


> parrot vise?
> nah it's no good. i've tried it too by the way it's a pain.
> 
> 
> and regarding the name, there's something called freedom of press. you might be a communist, Jimmy without even knowing it.


I can see now you have little to no idea what's up with woodworking, perhaps the shop teacher at school would be able to help... With regard to being a communist, if you think that's the case because I made a comment about your stupid user name, again I suggest you ask one of your teachers for help.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

vaginalbleeding said:


> .....and regarding the name, there's something called freedom of press. you might be a communist, Jimmy without even knowing it.


Freedom of press? Do you mean Freedom Of the Press? That wouldn't apply here as you are not reporting on a news story. What you mean is Freedom of Speech. But that freedom ends when speech becomes hateful or is an incitement to crime. You can look that up in the CCoC.

What Jimmy is really saying is you may get more help with a different user name.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Jimmy_D and J S Moore.*..Thanks for encouraging this GC forum member to change his user name.

Dave


----------



## vaginalbleeding (Feb 14, 2013)

J S Moore said:


> Freedom of press? Do you mean Freedom Of the Press? That wouldn't apply here as you are not reporting on a news story. What you mean is Freedom of Speech. But that freedom ends when speech becomes hateful or is an incitement to crime. You can look that up in the CCoC.
> 
> What Jimmy is really saying is you may get more help with a different user name.


CCOC) is a private non-profit housing organization they don't handle these cases. LOL and by your logic Cannibal Corpse should be in jail now for writing "fucked with a knife" right?

i don't like your user name but i wouldn't go crazy over it. that's the problem with you lefties, you can't mind your own business.
commie lefty are all the same.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

So you managed to get to post number 6 before you crash and burn, the pinnacle of achievement I tell you, and you didn't even have to get into a nitro-vs-poly or a what-is-a-tone-wood debate, well you now officially hold the record for the "soonest to snap, spin wildly out of control and self destruct".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I miss Shawn Lane, he knew how to diffuse a situation just like this by being the voice of reason.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm giving this post a "like". I'm missing Shawn Lane as well. He seemed to make more sense than our new "menstruation guy". Although that's not really hard to do.


vadsy said:


> I miss Shawn Lane, he knew how to diffuse a situation just like this by being the voice of reason.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

vaginalbleeding said:


> that's the problem with you lefties, you can't mind your own business.
> commie lefty are all the same.


Both Woody and I are with you!!! Darn communists and fascists trying to tell us to change a "simple" name. There's nothing wrong with menstruation. You go Girl!


View attachment 2588


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this is awesome! more please!

why would anyone have a problem with the guys username?
its a perfectly normal bodily function.
so what if it immediately makes the poster 11 years old.
its not offensive.

woodys guitar likely never killed any fascists though- 
i never understood that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't have a problem with his name but it just seems like a poor choice, like the guy in front of me at Subway who gets olives on his sub, we all know its a bad idea but he has every right to do so. I'll even defend that right. Hopefully his "freedom of press" doesn't backfire, but really who cares, we could be treated to another great song along the same lines as A Boy Named Sue... or slightly worse.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

vaginalbleeding said:


> CCOC) is a private non-profit housing organization they don't handle these cases. LOL and by your logic Cannibal Corpse should be in jail now for writing "fucked with a knife" right?
> 
> i don't like your user name but i wouldn't go crazy over it. that's the problem with you lefties, you can't mind your own business.
> commie lefty are all the same.


CCoC is the Criminal Code of Canada. I don't know why you're going on about houses.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

J S Moore said:


> CCoC is the Criminal Code of Canada. I don't know why you're going on about houses.


Who needs an education when you have Google? ("*Centretown Citizens Ottawa Corporation (CCOC*) is a private non-profit housing organization..." It's the first entry when you do a search for CCoC - no need to look any further apparently)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't you have a right wing gun nut website where you could go ask this question?


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome alright and don't get me wrong, I do find it somewhat entertaining. I suggested a name change while answering his question, seems pretty straight up to me, I think his user name is beyond stupid and I let him know with about as much subtlety as I could muster. 

Now I don't know who tf Shawn Lane is and I don't care what some idiot uses for a name, but I do reserve the right to give my opinion, which in this case I think I've done... want to call me a pinko or whatever, go on about freedom of the press, toss in Arlo's guitar and fascism, knock yourself out it's all that much more entertaining.

Entertainment... towards that end..."perfectly normal bodily functions", what a novel idea for a user name, hmmm based on that I'm sure there are so many possibilities, Fraser can I suggest you lead the way and pick one, then change your user name to match, perhaps something like "anal sphincter"...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, finally an entertaining thread! Funnily enough, I was going to go with "AnalSweatGlands" as my username. But then my Mom saw me typing it and gave me a timeout! Stupid Mom!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Jimmy_D said:


> ... want to call me a pinko or whatever, go on about freedom of the press, toss in Arlo's guitar and fascism, knock yourself out it's all that much more entertaining.
> "...



My post was meant to be humorous. Guess both Woody (not Arlo) and I failed in that attempt.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I thought "freedom of press" had something to do with owning a vise...

I'm all for that. I have one and I'm not afraid to use it!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As distasteful as it is, it does not currently break any forum rules that I am aware of


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It really doesn't bother me at all. I think he is a young member trying his best to "express" himself and be distinquished from the crowd. I'd rather judge him on the content of his posts as opposed to a silly (in my opinion) name.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jimmy_D said:


> Awesome alright and don't get me wrong, I do find it somewhat entertaining. I suggested a name change while answering his question, seems pretty straight up to me, I think his user name is beyond stupid and I let him know with about as much subtlety as I could muster.
> 
> Now I don't know who tf Shawn Lane is and I don't care what some idiot uses for a name, but I do reserve the right to give my opinion, which in this case I think I've done... want to call me a pinko or whatever, go on about freedom of the press, toss in Arlo's guitar and fascism, knock yourself out it's all that much more entertaining.
> 
> Entertainment... towards that end..."perfectly normal bodily functions", what a novel idea for a user name, hmmm based on that I'm sure there are so many possibilities, Fraser can I suggest you lead the way and pick one, then change your user name to match, perhaps something like "anal sphincter"...


hey, did you call me an asshole right there?
thats cool, and i like the way you did it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmy_D said:


> Now I don't know who tf Shawn Lane is and I don't care what some idiot uses for a name...


You missed the whole Shawn Lane debacle? Too bad it got deleted because I'd really like to re-read the posts for a good laugh. Good times, good times...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Maybe this will do the trick.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=70655&cat=1,41637 












:banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

vaginalbleeding said:


> and regarding the name, there's something called freedom of press. you might be a communist, Jimmy without even knowing it.


Actually, just to clear that up for you. This is a privately owned forum. You are here and only remain here for as long as I say you do. This is not a public street with a soapbox on it. There are rules that must be followed in order to participate here. This is not unique to this forum, it's the same on any forum you ever visit. Some just have little or no rules, this one does. So free speech does not necessarily apply here. You are free to speak your mind provided it falls within the guidelines that have been established. Lot's of people over the years have had to have this explained to them. Just because it's on the internet does not mean you can say anything you please. The owner(s) of any site or forum have full control over it's content.

Just pretend that you are in my home. If I want to throw you out I can easily do so.

For further information you can review the terms of use http://www.guitarscanada.com/TOU.htm


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

vadsy said:


> *like the guy in front of me at Subway who gets olives on his sub*, we all know its a bad idea but he has every right to do so. I'll even defend that right. .


I hate to tell you...I do olives in my Subs but only at Subways, mind you? And you know why? - Because they're there! 

Regarding my nickname, I buy a beer to the first one explaining its meaning and why is it consistent with my life. It's got to be in your own words though...not the Google way.

Now, what was this all about? Was it about some cool tooling? 

I am currently trying to put together some kind of surfacing table for my router, my new best friend in the shop. 

So far I made a couple of nice straight cuts (cool for pickup cavities) with my setup but it needs some improvement in order to move more freely around a circle, so to speak. some kind of rollers...I'm thinking...

All sugestions and hints are more than welcome!

P.S.: Olives are awesome in a sub and you don't know what you're missing !


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Enjoy your olives! It seems few do so that bin full of them just sits and sits rarely touched, just marinating in the breath of the hundreds you contribute by walking in through the door. At least the pickles, onions, tomatoes...etc are popular choices so they get used and replenished more often. Don't get me wrong I love olives (just not Subway canned and diced black olives) and more importantly I love freedom so naturally I'll defend your right to eat whatever you want. I'll go as far with my support as putting one of those magnetic ribbons on my tailgate showing support for the troops when we go to war with Spain over an olive shortage. Eat some olives brothers! Eat the hell outta them!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh my God, I just realized that the olives I was referring to were not those disgusting and tasteless black canned things we get at Subways. I do Subway less than once a year and I am not a fan. The ones I really love in a sub or even better, in a taco are marinated, the small ones with the little red thing in the middle.

Maybe a little out of topic in a guitar building forum, hum...

So man, what kind of project are you in these days? 

I'll tell you about mine shortly, when I get over all my mistakes. Mistakes is what I do best from my frustrating experiences through my sixth project. I will post about them shortly.

Cheers

Gilles


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rudder Bug said:


> So far I made a couple of nice straight cuts (cool for pickup cavities) with my setup but it needs some improvement in order to move more freely around a circle, so to speak. some kind of rollers...I'm thinking...
> 
> All sugestions and hints are more than welcome!


What are you trying to do with the wood? Joint it (flatten) ?


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

What I am trying to achieve is a table over which my plunge router will be a little less out of control of my clumsy hands. It is mounted on a "tray" made out of a bed frame and slips sideways in it, with a little help of Mr Gig-A-loo. You're still with me?

This unit is mounted on rails so it moves almost freely from right to left, forward and back. I can do progressive cuts, lowering the bit by a 16th of an inch at a time or whatever. Had Fred Flintstone owned a CNC, it'd be more advanced than mine.

Me thinks it should roll instead of slip. I bought four small wheels today, in case it provides some inspiration. I am more visual than academic or technical. A tidy bit mechanically inclined, which can't hurt when we build guitars an invent tools. 

Necessity is the mother of invention, isn't?

The ideal setup should ebable me to cut a prefect circle or any other shape perfectly well. Most of my builds are more or less archtop, but not flat. I just can't do something straight, square and simple. 

I used to scrap most of my work with my poor routing techniques. That table has been of some help recently, even though it "ate" my last project's neck. My bad, the neck was not secured properly and it went in. Kapoot, gone, and I am making another one. That's good practice.

I will install the wheels on one of the skidding device tomorrow and give it a shot. Even better, there should be a way to use it to radius my fretboards. That's one example out of millions.

This table would be even better if it could swallow the dust. I have yet to find how with my shop vac.

The little shop is 12 x 16, with a small wood stove for heating. We're not at Mike Potvin's shop, not at all!!! 

I will dig in my photos to show you where I'm up to with it. 

Cheers To Mike by the way!

Gilles


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

This the most recent photo of it. Please don't look at the holes and their assymetry. Lets say they're not there. It was another of my mistakes. Holes, what holes? 

If that thing was on ball bearings, along with a numeric command, we'd be in business but we're not there yet, nor will never be. So far, I used C-clamps to limit its travel while routing pickup cavities and a truss rod channel. It worked ok but I'm not quite happy yet.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

laristotle said:


>


Too funny!!

Perfect placement!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

vadsy said:


> Hopefully his "freedom of press" doesn't backfire, but really who cares, we could be treated to another great song along the same lines as A Boy Named Sue... or slightly worse.



Sorry, I had to do it...............


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

bagpipe said:


> Yeah, finally an entertaining thread! Funnily enough, I was going to go with "AnalSweatGlands" as my username. But then my Mom saw me typing it and gave me a timeout! Stupid Mom!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rudder Bug said:


>


Do you know about a pinrouter setup?
[video=youtube;SNAk3RQZr3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNAk3RQZr3E[/video]

pick up cavities are usually better cut with a bearing bit and template clamped to the wood


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> Do you know about a pinrouter setup?
> [video=youtube;SNAk3RQZr3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNAk3RQZr3E[/video]
> 
> pick up cavities are usually better cut with a bearing bit and template clamped to the wood


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Brilliant, indeed, thanks!


----------



## vaginalbleeding (Feb 14, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Actually, just to clear that up for you. This is a privately owned forum. You are here and only remain here for as long as I say you do. This is not a public street with a soapbox on it. There are rules that must be followed in order to participate here. This is not unique to this forum, it's the same on any forum you ever visit. Some just have little or no rules, this one does. So free speech does not necessarily apply here. You are free to speak your mind provided it falls within the guidelines that have been established. Lot's of people over the years have had to have this explained to them. Just because it's on the internet does not mean you can say anything you please. The owner(s) of any site or forum have full control over it's content.
> 
> Just pretend that you are in my home. If I want to throw you out I can easily do so.
> 
> For further information you can review the terms of use http://www.guitarscanada.com/TOU.htm


wow so did you block me?
what the hell happened here? some guy said i was burnt....

like you say, man i haven't broken any rules so i guess it's cool. are we cool?


----------



## vaginalbleeding (Feb 14, 2013)

ok, bro 
now you're old enough shouldn't you know or perhaps educate yourself on Fascism a little bit? maybe it's time.


----------



## vaginalbleeding (Feb 14, 2013)

Intrepid said:


> Both Woody and I are with you!!! Darn communists and fascists trying to tell us to change a "simple" name. There's nothing wrong with menstruation. You go Girl!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588


ok, bro now you're old enough shouldn't you know or perhaps educate yourself on Fascism a little bit? maybe it's time.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like it's that time of the month again. Welcome back.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

vaginalbleeding said:


> ok, bro
> now you're old enough shouldn't you know or perhaps educate yourself on *Fascism *a little bit? maybe it's time.


And what about *Misogyny *bro?

Why don't you use that name for your band and log in here with something less controversial? 

Here a are some suggestions for another name: _Headache, Bitch, Period_, or _Not Tonight_. We'll know it's you, haha!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Looks like it's that time of the month again. Welcome back.


Ha! Nice one. lofu


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vaginalbleeding said:


> ok, bro now you're old enough shouldn't you know or perhaps educate yourself on Fascism a little bit? maybe it's time.


metal band, right??


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy schitt, 4 posts in a row that cracked me up, thanks for the Saturday morning laughs boys...


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I might need a Bloody Mary to understand VB's posts - make that a double

DW


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Rudder Bug said:


>


slide rails on the table edge?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

Someone get the little lady a tampon.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW...LOL..how on earth did i miss that thread!....anyway...welcome to the forum vaginableeding, And don't get offended, members here are from 14 to 90 years old..so some get offended quite fast with simple things..


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

al3d said:


> WOW...LOL..how on earth did i miss that thread!....anyway...welcome to the forum vaginableeding, And don't get offended, members here are from 14 to 90 years old..so some get offended quite fast with simple things..


al3d- that name sounds like internet speak for some other female body function.
might not be yet, but if we stretch a bit, in a few months it could somehow be related to farting.
im not offended yet.
but somebody will be.
maybe not today, or next week.
but at some point all names will be verboten.
we will then be assigned numbers instead.
dibs on #1.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not a number, I'm a free man!

[video=youtube;0Tb8Jo11uGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Tb8Jo11uGo[/video]


----------

